# Which would you buy out of these options



## Docster

Taurus 24/7 G2. $417
Taurus PT809. $395
EAA SAR B6P. $349

All 9mm. All are only 9mm available locally. There is also a compact version of the G2 not sure if I need that. All have 17 round mags. Taurus does have lifetime warranty, but SAR is Turkish and they have been doing this a long time and have never read a complaint. 

Here is what gun is to be used for. Range gun regularly. Home defense behind my Saiga 12 ga. Wife will be shooting, one reason for 9mm. I will carry occasionally. Not regularly so not sure if I want compact, plus I have larger hands. What are your thoughts on these weapons? A rail is a must for my Surefire x300 ultra.


----------



## paratrooper

I'm gonna have to pass on all three.


----------



## Charlie

EAA. I have a friend with a 10mm EAA and it shoots great! It's been 100% reliable and accurate (and powerful!).


----------



## Docster

809









B6P









G2


----------



## Docster

Charlie said:


> EAA. I have a friend with a 10mm EAA and it shoots great! It's been 100% reliable and accurate (and powerful!).


I was leaning on that too. Heard awesome things


----------



## berettabone

++++++1


paratrooper said:


> I'm gonna have to pass on all three.


----------



## warrior2910

Id go with the 24/7 out of those. I was looking at one but went with a ruger sr40 instead. Mostly because ruger> taurus. They also have the sr9.


----------



## paratrooper

Okay.....so if someone was holding a gun to my head, and told me I have to make a decision, it would be the EAA.


----------



## Docster

Why so much hate for them? What's so bad about Taurus? Any advice on a gun in sub 450$ range? And no I'm not saving a little extra. 450 is max budget, it's not how much I have saved... It's the max I want to spend. Won't go over that


----------



## berettabone

Use the search thread, and you will read comments on why people do not like Taurus.


Docster said:


> Why so much hate for them? What's so bad about Taurus? Any advice on a gun in sub 450$ range? And no I'm not saving a little extra. 450 is max budget, it's not how much I have saved... It's the max I want to spend. Won't go over that


----------



## paratrooper

Docster said:


> Why so much hate for them? What's so bad about Taurus? Any advice on a gun in sub 450$ range? And no I'm not saving a little extra. 450 is max budget, it's not how much I have saved... It's the max I want to spend. Won't go over that


I've owned a Taurus revolver once. It wasn't all that bad, as I sent it back to the company for some trigger work and to have the barrel ported.

But, when it comes to their semi-autos, I steer clear of them. I've shot enough of them to form an opinion and it's not good. That, and I know people who have had many problems / issues with the autos.

I guess a Taurus would be a good range or plinking gun, but I would never use one for self-defense. Then again, I would never carry a Ruger either as a self-defense gun.

When it comes to carry guns, if $$ is an issue, I'd just wait until I saved up enough to buy what I want, or maybe take on a 2nd job for a month or so and have the $$'s to spend.


----------



## berettabone

Not even a speed six in 9mm?


paratrooper said:


> I've owned a Taurus revolver once. It wasn't all that bad, as I sent it back to the company for some trigger work and to have the barrel ported.
> 
> But, when it comes to their semi-autos, I steer clear of them. I've shot enough of them to form an opinion and it's not good. That, and I know people who have had many problems / issues with the autos.
> 
> I guess a Taurus would be a good range or plinking gun, but I would never use one for self-defense. Then again, I would never carry a Ruger either as a self-defense gun.
> 
> When it comes to carry guns, if $$ is an issue, I'd just wait until I saved up enough to buy what I want, or maybe take on a 2nd job for a month or so and have the $$'s to spend.


----------



## Bisley

I have fired a magazine through an EAA, and it was fine.

I have yet to find a Taurus that I would buy.


----------



## kerrycork

I have 3 Taurus revolvers, 2 .22s and 1 .38spl never any problems. These guns are shot often. Now, the rest of the story, I had 2 of their autos only because I didn't learn the first time.


----------



## barrelslime

paratrooper said:


> I'm gonna have to pass on all three.


...


----------



## paratrooper

I do like the Ruger MKII's and the 10/22's. Very good value for the money, and both have been proven for years. 

When it comes to Taurus, I just don't have any use for them. I did buy a NIB Taurus .22LR revolver for my grand-son when he turns 21. He's only 13 as of now. But, I'm seriously re-thinking that. I have plenty of time, so may end up buying him a S&W 63 or something similar. That Taurus revolver has a terrible trigger pull. It's so bad, that even pulling the hammer back is a struggle. 

I think Taurus has a place in the firearms industry, but it's not one that should be carried on your person. For hunting, plinking or target practice, yeah okay.


----------



## Docster

What about walther pk380. Smaller but looks nice and in my price range. Good gun?


----------



## paratrooper

Docster said:


> What about walther pk380. Smaller but looks nice and in my price range. Good gun?


Rather than a Walther, I'd go with a Beretta model 84 (13 rd.) or model 85 (single stack, 7 or 8 rds. I think).

I have two Beretta model 84BB's. Beautiful guns with real bluing on them. 13 rds. and smooth walnut grips.


----------



## JMessmer

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus! The EAA is an okay buy, I've shot it once at the range, I do not think I'd buy any of your choices unless they were guns at wherever you're buying from.


----------



## Popeye7751

None of the above


----------



## niadhf

S&W SD. 
I love my Taurus revolvers. Had good luck with the one semi I owned. 
But I would go as I listed for that approximate price range. 
Or police used Glock.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, not a big fan of any of them, but I would have to go with the 24/7.


----------



## ScottieG59

I would choose to avoid Taurus. They may do fine and they are cheaper, but just look at the reviews.


----------



## chessail77

I would avoid all of them


----------



## aggie29

EAA but you can get a conversion kit for the PT809 to shoot 22lr. I think you can still find the conversion kit.


----------



## CowToes

paratrooper said:


> Okay.....so if someone was holding a gun to my head, and told me I have to make a decision, it would be the EAA.


In this situation wouldnt it be prudent to choose the least reliable in the hopes that the guy had a misfire?


----------



## paratrooper

CowToes said:


> In this situation wouldnt it be prudent to choose the least reliable in the hopes that the guy had a misfire?


I was assuming that the shooter holding the gun to my head, was holding a Beretta 92FS. :mrgreen:


----------



## Docster

Well you will all be happy to know, bought an XD 9mm compact this morning. Well had to do layaway. Put 400 down will pay rest next week and bring her home. I may have over payed total with tax was 614....but I really liked how it felt and it was last one, so I jumped on it.


----------



## BigCityChief

Popeye7751 said:


> None of the above


Agreed.


----------



## niadhf

Docster said:


> Well you will all be happy to know, bought an XD 9mm compact this morning. Well had to do layaway. Put 400 down will pay rest next week and bring her home. I may have over payed total with tax was 614....but I really liked how it felt and it was last one, so I jumped on it.


I not sure price wise. Bit that is a great gun, and I would say an excellent choice.


----------



## Docster

Paid same otd as what davidsons has. Came with 13 and 16 round mags, mag holster, belt holster, and rapid loader. So I think I was good on price. Not a steal but fair. I'm excited.


----------



## paratrooper

Docster said:


> Paid same otd as what davidsons has. Came with 13 and 16 round mags, mag holster, belt holster, and rapid loader. So I think I was good on price. Not a steal but fair. I'm excited.


Sounds like a great package deal. It should serve you well for many years.

Congrats! :smt023


----------

